# Suggest low range gaming/multimedia rig within 15K



## Funny (Jun 21, 2013)

Hey guys,

I need some suggestions for a mid or low range cpu for gaming and multimedia.

1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run?
Ans: Playing mid range games like Counter strike, Assassins creed, Most wanted, Batman, Crysis and similar games which do not require more cpu power. Also multimedia like watching movies and videos.

2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
Ans: Maximum Rs.15000/- atm since I will buy a high end pc after few years.

3. Planning to overclock?
Ans: Not sure, maybe.

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
Ans: Win XP Pro

5. How much hard drive space is needed?
Ans: Um not much, about 160GB will do.

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
Ans: I plan to re-use my 17inch Samsung tft screen.

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
Ans: Need only CPU with a graphic card. No cd/dvd drive required.

8. When are you planning to buy the system?
Ans: Mid July

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
Ans: I haven't done it before but I think I can do it on my own.

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
Ans: Bangalore, local or online anything would do...

11. Anything else which you would like to say?
Ans: Would prefer a High end Intel dual  core than an basic i3. Please suggest a suitable GPU and PSU. I Am not looking for looks/styling, any basic cabinet would do. Also I won't be playing games in highest resolution. If games run smoothly at lower/mid resolution and settings then it would do...

Thanks


----------



## ankush28 (Jun 21, 2013)

intel g2010 - 3.2k
Gigabyte H61 -D2H mobo - rs 2.8
corsair value select 4GB - 1.8k
Corsair cx430 v2 watt - 2.3k
zebronics/iball cheap cabinet - 0.7k
seagate 160gb - 2k
Sapphire HD 6670 1 GB DDR5- 5k
total 17.8k much balanced configuration
to increase cpu performence get i3-3210 @ 6k so total 20.8k


----------



## topgear (Jun 21, 2013)

For graphic card GT 520 is a better choice and is there really any cabinet available for 600 bucks ?

@ OP - if possible add at-least 1.5-2k with your existing budget and get better components - the extra cost worth it in the long run. 

BTW, with an Intel cpu just forget about OCing but if possible do look at some AMD APu+mobo combo - you can OC them and they comes with much better gpu performance compared to G2010.


----------



## Funny (Jun 21, 2013)

Thanks, ankush. Looking at the review of Sapphire HD 6450 1 GB DDR3 on FK, some users are saying that the GPU heats up on continuous gaming since it doesn't have a fan on-board. Any review?
I am not looking to play high end games. Only mid and low range games with lower graphics (resolution).
Not looking for any KB/Mouse, DVD/CD Drive, Speaker, or anything extra apart from the CPU Unit alone.
I can try to extend upto 20K. But thats the max. Anything below it will be feasible.
I just need a good performing CPU and GPU in this range. I have a Samsung SyncMaster 740N 17" TFT Monitor. I would prefer a powerful Dual Core or C2D over an low end i-series CPU.
I wont need more than 4GB RAM and 160GB HDD. Can a 60GB SSD be of any use for this config? If yes, please recommend one instead of the HDD.

@topgear : Thanks for the suggestion mate. Increased budget a bit. Not keen on overclocking. Might try if required. Will use this setup for the next 2-3 years after which I will upgrade to much better config.

And will it be cheaper to buy online and assemble or to buy from a local dealer and get it assembled?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 21, 2013)

Funny said:


> *Thanks, ankush. Looking at the review of Sapphire HD 6450 1 GB DDR3 on FK, some users are saying that the GPU heats up on continuous gaming since it doesn't have a fan on-board. Any review?*
> I am not looking to play high end games. Only mid and low range games with lower graphics (resolution).
> Not looking for any KB/Mouse, DVD/CD Drive, Speaker, or anything extra apart from the CPU Unit alone.
> I can try to extend upto 20K. But thats the max. Anything below it will be feasible.
> ...



> Please, Flipkart is not a source for reviews, read from reputed sources (there are too many apes writing reviews fo FK).

> SSD in a 20k pc? No chance.

> Local prices will be 100-200 lower than online prices.

> Assemble it yourself
heres my suggestion:

A10 5800k (8500)
Gigabyte GA-F2A55M-HD2 (4600)
Corsair XMS3 1600 MHz 4GB x2 (4000)
Corsair CX430V (2700)
Seagate 160 GB HDD (2000)
Any cabinet without PSU (1000)

total: 22800


----------



## ankush28 (Jun 21, 2013)

^^ agree
> read anandtech, hardwarecanucks or tomshardware reviews lots of NOOB on flipkart can play crysis 3 at ultra setting 1080p with 60-70fps on 4-5k gpu  understood!!!
>60gb ssd will start from 4k so forget it in 20k pc
>a10 igpu gives performence of 3-4k decrete graphics  go for a10 only if you dont want decrete gpu in future if you add gpu then igpu will be disabled, 8gb ram is must of apu.
@ topgear there are lots of local cabby availabpe for 600-700 bucks I just checked few days ago.
@ harshilsharma A10-5800k costs only 8k good for OP one of my friend bought ut for 7.5k on flipkart but that 10% discount is no more!!!


----------



## Gollum (Jun 21, 2013)

*my suggestion*
AMD A4 3500 - 3.6Ghz cpu @ 3k - flipkart
MSI FM2 a55 E33 - 3.5k  [ddr3 dual channel, overclockable board]  - flipkart
corsair value select 4gb - 1.9k flipkart 
corsair cx430v2 - 2.5k from golcha computer blore
zebronics cabinet 1k from either golcha or ankitIT blore
kb and mouse = .6k

total 12k

parts excluded 
HDD
ODD
Graphics card

add a graphics card worth 3k to it, but I believe hd 7450D should be okay to play 1360x768 resolution.
I've tested *grid 2* and *remember me* on this config and it runs well on mid settings without an extra graphics card.


----------



## ankush28 (Jun 21, 2013)

ha ha
A4 is even worse then 2nd gen pentium never go for A4 now, i think there is no a4 3500 it should be a6-3500, it is also not a good cpu, what is meaning of overclockable board when yout processor dont support OCing.
get A10 or g2010 nothing else...



ankush28 said:


> intel g2010 - 3.2k
> Gigabyte H61 -D2H mobo - rs 2.8
> corsair value select 4GB - 1.8k
> Corsair cx430 v2 watt - 2.3k
> ...



updated


----------



## Gollum (Jun 21, 2013)

ankush28 said:


> ha ha
> A4 is even worse then 2nd gen pentium never go for A4 now, i think there is no a4 3500 it should be a6-3500, it is also not a good cpu, what is meaning of overclockable board when yout processor dont support OCing.
> get A10 or g2010 nothing else...
> 
> ...



If its intel, I would not recommend anything lesser than i3


----------



## avinandan012 (Jun 21, 2013)

topgear said:


> is there really any cabinet available for 600 bucks ?


Yes, there are available they are just a bit larget than a micro ATX board. With mobo & PSU installed you have no space for anything else. Even the lowest end systems(i have seen one with i5 2400 with no gpu, it still overheats if side panel is not open) it overheats cause no airflow optimisation, you have to kept open the side panel. 
I would not suggest anyone to buy these total crap, instead go for Iball ,Frontech cabinets around Rs.1000 atleast they have some airflow.

Among local brands I find iBall makes good enough cabinets for a basic system.


----------



## Funny (Jun 22, 2013)

Thanks for the suggestions guys. Any good config in AMD? Would AMD be better in my price range compared to Intel?

@ ankush : What PSU is needed for that config?


----------



## topgear (Jun 22, 2013)

you've already got a suggestion for the PSU - it's Corsair cx430 v2 watt but the price is more than 2.5k

BTW, thanks guys for the info on Cheap cabinets and if Op can trade and search properly sometime these cheap cabinets can offer very good VFM stuff but Op needs to find one which exactly suits himself with plenty airflow and components placement .. anyway,, here's a config for OP :

AMD A8-5600K @ 6.5K
Asus F2A55-M LK @4k
Corsair VS 4GB 1333 Mhz 1.8k
CM CMP 250 @ 1.7k + 2x 120MM Silent fans @ 0.5k
160GB SGT @ 2k
Corsair VS 450 @ 2.2k

Total 18.7k


----------



## Gollum (Jun 22, 2013)

Gollum said:


> *my suggestion*
> *AMD A4 5300 - 3.6Ghz cpu @ 3k *- flipkart
> MSI FM2 a55 E33 - 3.5k  [ddr3 dual channel, overclockable board]  - flipkart
> corsair value select 4gb - 1.9k flipkart
> ...



Edited.


----------



## ankush28 (Jun 22, 2013)

topgear said:


> you've already got a suggestion for the PSU - it's Corsair cx430 v2 watt but the price is more than 2.5k
> 
> BTW, thanks guys for the info on Cheap cabinets and if Op can trade and search properly sometime these cheap cabinets can offer very good VFM stuff but Op needs to find one which exactly suits himself with plenty airflow and components placement .. anyway,, here's a config for OP :
> 
> ...



very good config a true discrete class igpu

But If you can strech to 20k then i3+hd 6670ddr5 is better option.

also 
A10-6800k & A8-6600k are available with the newer generation 8xxx series igpu
prices are 8k and 9.6k respectivly... cpu performence is just increased by 6-8% but igpu is much improved

*valid.canardpc.com/cache/screenshot/2828933.png


----------



## Funny (Jun 22, 2013)

Thanks a lot ankush, topgear and others. (missing the thanks button on TD)

I would go with ankush or topgears config. Time to do some price research.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 22, 2013)

ankush28 said:


> A10-6800k & A8-6600k are available with the newer generation 8xxx series igpu
> prices are 8k and 9.6k respectivly... cpu performence is just increased by 6-8% but igpu is much improved



i dont think igpu is much improved
AnandTech | AMD's Richland vs. Intel's Haswell GPU on the Desktop: Radeon HD 8670D vs. Intel HD 4600
6800k's and 5800k's igpu still support the same VLIW4 architecture, both have 384 gpu cores, only 6800k's igpu is 44mhz faster. and 6800k is power optimised with official 2133mhz support.
higher memory clock helps boost performance for both 5800k's and 6800k's igpu. toms tested 6800k with 2133mhz which really brings performace close to i3/a10 with hd6670 ddr3
Results: Tomb Raider And Metro: Last Light - AMD A10-6700 And A10-6800K Review: Richland Hits The Desktop


----------



## Funny (Jun 22, 2013)

Confused with topgear and ankush's configs. 
AMD A8-5600K vs Intel Core i3-3210

Also read that the A8 can be OCed to 4.2Ghz and can be crossfired with 6670 for better graphic performance (In future if required)

Any reviews what would be better out of both the configs?


----------



## ankush28 (Jun 22, 2013)

If you want to OC cpu then A8
If you want just gaming graphics then i3 cause in that I have included 6670 ddr5 which will perform better then a8 igpu, correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## Funny (Jun 22, 2013)

Oh.. Then will go for i3 itself.

Guys I am planning to buy everything individually from different stores online/offline.
Just wanted to know if assembling it on my own would be better? Since I read few posts about static charge affecting the components. I have never assembled before, but I think I can do it.
So what do you guys suggest? Should I do it on my own with help of fellow members or should I get it done by a hardware shop?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 22, 2013)

Funny said:


> Oh.. Then will go for i3 itself.
> 
> Guys I am planning to buy everything individually from different stores online/offline.
> Just wanted to know if assembling it on my own would be better? Since I read few posts about static charge affecting the components. I have never assembled before, but I think I can do it.
> So what do you guys suggest? Should I do it on my own with help of fellow members or should I get it done by a hardware shop?



Assemble it yourself. Watch some youtube videos for that. Before installing, make sure you read the motherboard, cpu and PSU's manuals. All information on which pin goes where is present there.


----------



## Gollum (Jun 22, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Assemble it yourself. Watch some youtube videos for that. Before installing, make sure you read the motherboard, cpu and PSU's manuals. All information on which pin goes where is present there.



I would not recommend that to a newbie, better pay a bit more to a professional.
@funny, I can assemble it for free provided you live nearby


----------



## Funny (Jun 22, 2013)

Where are you located mate? I might contact you if required. I stay near Tin factory.


----------



## topgear (Jun 23, 2013)

ankush28 said:


> If you want to OC cpu then A8
> If you want just gaming graphics then i3 cause in that I have included 6670 ddr5 which will perform better then a8 igpu, correct me if I am wrong.



the main issue with APU is their gfx performance can vary depending on the system memory speed and anadtech has used 2133 Mhz memory modules to test these which is very expensive .. using some 1600/1333 Mhz is more practical for most of the users though and 5600K ( gpu performance only based on 3DMark11 performance ) is ~33% slower than HD 6670 Gddr5 and 5800K is ~15% slower but if you are using 2133 Mhz memory module like the review on AT then the performance difference lessens a little.

Overall HD 6670 GDDr5 ( and i3 for gaming ) is better performning product ( no argue on that ) for Op but an quad core cpu has it's own benefits and with a good mobo later can be Oced or can be used as a hybrid CF setup.


----------



## Funny (Jun 23, 2013)

Now I have a confusion with the RAM. The mobo specified by Ankush supports memory upto 1333mhz only.
But while looking for RAMs online, I found that Corsair value select 4GB 1333Mhz and 1600Mhz are almost the same price.
So should I got for a 1600Mhz instead of 1333Mhz?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 23, 2013)

Funny said:


> Now I have a confusion with the RAM. The mobo specified by Ankush supports memory upto 1333mhz only.
> But while looking for RAMs online, I found that Corsair value select 4GB 1333Mhz and 1600Mhz are almost the same price.
> So should I got for a 1600Mhz instead of 1333Mhz?


You can run 1600 MHz ram at 1333 MHz. But still, get 1333 MHz one to avoid any soort of incompatibility.


----------



## ankush28 (Jun 23, 2013)

1333mhz one is better as it is CL9 and 1600mhz is CL11 so you can understand that 1333 one will perform better


----------



## Gollum (Jun 23, 2013)

Funny said:


> Where are you located mate? I might contact you if required. I stay near Tin factory.



I live in indiranagar, close to Old madras road.

for ram issues, anything lesser then CL9 is good. I would prefer CL7 but cost will be high.


----------



## Funny (Jun 24, 2013)

Thanks guys, 1333Mhz it is then. Right now I am really trying to re-consider Intel G2020 processor or A10-6800k/A8-6600k(I wont need a GPU with these for now atleast). Its 3K cheaper than i3-3210 and should work well along with 6670. I could save some extra bucks, since I don't really need a powerful processor atm. Anything that can run games like CS, COD, MW, NFS series smoothly with low/medium settings at 800x600 will do just fine. I have no intension of using resource intensive applications like photoshop, video encoder etc... as I have a i7 laptop for that.
So just need a good VFM product which will be good for next 2-3 years with low/mediocre gaming and multimedia.
Thinking of buying a 320Gig HDD instead of 160Gig with the extra bucks.

@Gollum :That's great, you stay nearby. Will PM you if I need any assistance with assembling.


----------



## Gollum (Jun 24, 2013)

Funny said:


> Thanks guys, 1333Mhz it is then. Right now I am really trying to re-consider Intel G2020 processor or A10-6800k/A8-6600k(I wont need a GPU with these for now atleast). Its 3K cheaper than i3-3210 and should work well along with 6670. I could save some extra bucks, since I don't really need a powerful processor atm. Anything that can run games like CS, COD, MW, NFS series smoothly with low/medium settings at 800x600 will do just fine. I have no intension of using resource intensive applications like photoshop, video encoder etc... as I have a i7 laptop for that.
> So just need a good VFM product which will be good for next 2-3 years with low/mediocre gaming and multimedia.
> Thinking of buying a 320Gig HDD instead of 160Gig with the extra bucks.
> 
> @Gollum :That's great, you stay nearby. Will PM you if I need any assistance with assembling.



Sure dude. I'm free on the weekends.

here is a photo of a rig I assembled a few weeks ago for a friend of mine
*imageshack.us/a/img407/7972/img20130519132430.jpg
*imageshack.us/a/img692/2827/img20130519134424.jpg
all in ~17k

cpu 3k a4 5300
mobo 3.5k  msi fm2 
Heatsink 2.5k cm hyper tx3
ram 1.9k corsair value 1333
cabinet 3k  cm k380
psu 2.5k  corsair cx430v2
cd rom .8k samsung dvd writer

old used 500G seagate HDD 0k


----------



## ankush28 (Jun 24, 2013)

Gollum said:


> Sure dude. I'm free on the weekends.
> 
> here is a photo of a rig I assembled a few weeks ago for a friend of mine
> *imageshack.us/a/img407/7972/img20130519132430.jpg
> ...



Hmm seems good can you tell me k380 or elite 430 or gamma or source elite which one is better I am upgrading my cabby.


----------



## topgear (Jun 25, 2013)

among these NZXT Source 210 Elite is the best IMO.


----------



## Funny (Jun 27, 2013)

Funny said:


> Thanks guys, 1333Mhz it is then. Right now I am really trying to re-consider Intel G2020 processor or A10-6800k/A8-6600k(I wont need a GPU with these for now atleast). Its 3K cheaper than i3-3210 and should work well along with 6670. I could save some extra bucks, since I don't really need a powerful processor atm. Anything that can run games like CS, COD, MW, NFS series smoothly with low/medium settings at 800x600 will do just fine. I have no intension of using resource intensive applications like photoshop, video encoder etc... as I have a i7 laptop for that.
> So just need a good VFM product which will be good for next 2-3 years with low/mediocre gaming and multimedia.
> Thinking of buying a 320Gig HDD instead of 160Gig with the extra bucks.



^^

Can a A8-6600k/A10-6800K perform better than a Intel i3 3210 with HD 6670 DDR5 ?


----------



## Cilus (Jun 27, 2013)

No. A10-6800K performs similar to an i3 paired with HD 6670 DDR3 version when a very high performance Ram (2000 MHz+ speed) is used.


----------



## ankush28 (Jun 27, 2013)

Cilus he asked for 6670 ddr5 not ddr3 version 
i3 3210/3220 with 6670 ddr5 can *easily* beat A10-6800k in gaming.

Plus in A10 you will need high performence 2000mhz+ 8gb ram so rams will cost you around 4k^.
Pair i3 with corsair value select 1333mhz CL9 currently on Flipkart @ 1690 grab it quick.


----------



## Cilus (Jun 27, 2013)

ankush28 said:


> Cilus he asked for 6670 ddr5 not ddr3 version
> i3 3210/3220 with 6670 ddr5 can *easily* beat A10-6800k in gaming.
> 
> Plus in A10 you will need high performence 2000mhz+ 8gb ram so rams will cost you around 4k^.
> Pair i3 with corsair value select 1333mhz CL9 currently on Flipkart @ 1690 grab it quick.



Arrey vai, read my post carefully. Don't miss the *No* in the begining.


----------



## Funny (Jun 27, 2013)

How about a G2020 with HD 7750 vs i3-3210 with HD 6670? Any major improvement? G2020 is a ivy bridge..


----------



## Cilus (Jun 27, 2013)

In most of the games G2020 + HD 7750 will be offering better performance. But there are certain new games like Crysis 3 which are optimized for Quad Core Processors and i3 3220 is a better choice; thanks to its Hyper Threading support which enables it to process 4 threads at once. Also in future, most of the games are going to use 4 or more cores efficiently and I think i3 3220 will serve you better.

Now another intersting point: if you are going to get i3 3220 or 3210, you will probably spend around 6.5K to 6.9K. I think yoiu should start considering AMD options too.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 27, 2013)

Funny said:


> How about a G2020 with HD 7750 vs i3-3210 with HD 6670? Any major improvement? G2020 is a ivy bridge..



My vote goes towards "i3 3210 + 6670". GPU performance can be improved with diver updates and overclocking, but so is not the case with these processors; so, compromising on CPU isn't fair IMO.


----------



## ankush28 (Jun 27, 2013)

i3 3210 is minimum for future update in graphic cards AFAIK pentium will bottleneck highend cards  so stick with i3+6670


----------



## Funny (Jun 27, 2013)

Cilus said:


> Now another intersting point: if you are going to get i3 3220 or 3210, you will probably spend around 6.5K to 6.9K. I think yoiu should start considering AMD options too.



What choices do I have with AMD? Budget is around 20K.


----------



## ankush28 (Jun 27, 2013)

replace mobo and proccy with following for amd rig
FX 6300 - 7300
Gigabyte GA-970A-DS3 - 5250
Corsair value select - 1690 on FK cheapest now
any local cabinet - 700
Sapphire hd 6670 - 5000
Antec vp450p - 2550
seagate 160gb - 2k or wd blue 500 - 3200
I havent calculated but seems overshooting your budget
For only gaming stick with i3, want good multithread performence and good multitasking FX


----------



## Funny (Jun 27, 2013)

Thanks for the config ankush, yeah its off my budget. Will stick to Intel itself 

Which mobo is good out of these 2?
GIGABYTE GA-B75M-D3H
ASUS P8B75-M LX


----------



## Cilus (Jun 27, 2013)

Here is the AMD configuration with your budget:-
AMD FX-6300 @ 7.3K
Gigabyte GA-970A-DS3 Rev 3.0 @ 5.1K (GIGABYTE GA-970A-DS3 (rev. 3.0) AMD 970 + SB950 Chipset Motherboard)
Corsair 4GB X 1 1333 MHz CL9 DDR3 @ 1.69K ()
Antec BP300 80+ Gaming PSU @ 1.78K ([url=*www.infibeam.com/Accessories/i-Antec-BP-Gaming-PSU/P-M-GA-Antec-BP-300P.html]Antec BP 300P Gaming PSU Price: Buy Antec BP 300P Gaming PSU Online in India - Infibeam.com)


Rest of the config will be same. I think now everything will be around 21K.


----------



## ankush28 (Jun 27, 2013)

corsair value select 4GB 1333mhz CL9 is available for 1690 then why adata

 Corsair DDR3 4 GB (1 x 4 GB) PC RAM (CMV4GX3M1A1333C9) - Corsair: Flipkart.com


----------



## Cilus (Jun 27, 2013)

Sorry, my bad.


----------



## Funny (Jun 28, 2013)

Well how good is it for gaming? How good is the IGPU?


----------



## Cilus (Jun 28, 2013)

AMD FX series Processors don't come with IGPU and that's why we have suggested a dedicated card HD 6670. In case of Intel i3 3220, it comes with HD 2500 which is best for watching HD Movies. For gaming, it is worthless.


----------



## Funny (Jun 28, 2013)

Looking at the comparison, I think FX-6300 with HD6670 is a better performer than an i3-3220 with an HD6670.. What say guys?


----------



## Cilus (Jun 28, 2013)

If you consider the overall performance includding Multi Tasking Capabilities,  Gaming performance, CPU intensive tasks like Video Encoding, using compression software like inzip, 7zip etc then FX-6300 is way ahead of i3 3220. Now in gaming, most of the games relased in last two years, i3 3220 might giove you slightly better performance compared to FX-6300 as in those times games were not optimized properly for using multiple cores in a CPU.
But if you consider very recent games like Far Cry 3, Tomb Raider 2012 which are more or less optimized for Multi-Core CPU, FX-6300 performs very well. Crysis 3 actually has shwon how a properly Multi-Core optimized game performs in modern processors. Here i3 3220 is actually beaten by the APU processors like A8-5600K when paired with a dedicated GPU like GTX 680, by more than 10 FPS.


----------



## Funny (Jun 28, 2013)

Thanks for the info mate. And will the 300W Antec PSU be sufficient for the AMD or the Intel rig? Since the HD 6670 itself has a requirement of 400W PSU.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 28, 2013)

Funny said:


> Thanks for the info mate. And will the 300W Antec PSU be sufficient for the AMD or the Intel rig? Since the HD 6670 itself has a requirement of 400W PSU.



430W is the minimum you should go with. AMD's consume more power than Intels.


----------



## Cilus (Jun 28, 2013)

Buddy, the 300W PSU is completely okay if OP is going for HD 6670. AMD processors use much power than their Intel Processors but even at full load, here the total power consumption will not cross 300W. If you can spend a little more, get the PSU as suggested by Harshil.


----------



## topgear (Jun 29, 2013)

Cilus is right, even under full load the pc won't consume more than ~180W .. adding all other cmpenet Op might use and HD 6670 adds another ~65W so the overall power consumption won't go over 250W and BP300 can deliver upto 276W on it's +12V rail but I'm still a little suspicious about BP300's 176W power output so Op better get the CX430v2 just to be on the safer side or else the only option left for him is VS450.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 29, 2013)

Cilus said:


> Buddy, the 300W PSU is completely okay if OP is going for HD 6670. AMD processors use much power than their Intel Processors but even at full load, here the total power consumption will not cross 300W. If you can spend a little more, get the PSU as suggested by Harshil.



True. Even my pc doesn't cross 180W excluding the monitor. But still, I would ask to get atleast a 400W PSU for being sufficient for future use (upgrade) and the fact that not many quality psus under 400W are available AFAIK (I dont consider VS as a good quality PSU).


----------



## topgear (Jun 30, 2013)

BTW, there's also CX430M - is this available any where ?


----------



## Funny (Jul 10, 2013)

Finally decided this config:
i3-3210
GA-H61M-S2P
HD 7750 DDR5
4GB Corsair 1333Mhz
500GB HDD
Antec VP450P

For the cabinet, guys will an iBall cabinet do well? Like this one : i2511 | iBall
I visited Golchha IT today, and the guy over there told me that the iBall cabinet is not recommended since it will get heated up faster. And recommended me to go for a branded cabby.

So right now I have a budget of 2K for cabinet. I am thinking of CM 311 if not iBall. Is it good enough or suggest me something in the same range.


----------



## Cilus (Jul 10, 2013)

Could you please specify the individual prices for each of the components?


----------



## topgear (Jul 11, 2013)

Funny said:


> Finally decided this config:
> i3-3210
> GA-H61M-S2P
> HD 7750 DDR5
> ...



for 2K [ actually 50 bucks less  ] you can get a NZXT Gamma cabinet.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jul 11, 2013)

@op, if you can, them in with gigabyte b75m dh3 motherboard. You'll get a chippet specifically designed for ivy bridge and native usb 3.0 support.

@op, if you can, them in with gigabyte b75m dh3 motherboard. You'll get a chippet specifically designed for ivy bridge and native usb 3.0 support.


----------



## Funny (Jul 11, 2013)

@ Cilius:
i3-3210 ~ 6500
GA-H61M-S2P ~ 4000
HD 7750 DDR5 ~ 6500
4GB Corsair 1333Mhz ~ 2000
500GB HDD ~ 3000
Antec VP450P ~ 2500

^Prices quoted by Golchha IT. Extra 5.5% VAT. The prices for some components have increased a lot since 1 week due to ruppee fall. For example the price of the Processor was 6K+Tax when I last called them 10 days back.
I have already ordered the RAM from FK at 1690. And I am looking for cheaper options online for other components.

@topgear : Any link to buy online?

@harshil :
I would consider it. But I am strictly under budget now. Already extended as much as I could. Let me revise my budget and check if B75M is possible.


----------



## Cilus (Jul 11, 2013)

Don't get that H61 Mortherboard by spending 4K and get the gigabyte B75M-D3H at 4.35K from flipkart which is a far better and feature rich motherboard.
Gigabyte GA-B75M-D3H Motherboard - Gigabyte: Flipkart.com


----------



## Funny (Jul 11, 2013)

Actually 4K is for the B75M I think. Since he told he doesn't have that H61M and would give a better one.
How is PowerColor brand? I am thinking to buy Powercolor HD 7750 which is around 700 less than Sapphire HD 7750. Same 3 Yrs warranty for both of them.


----------



## Cilus (Jul 11, 2013)

They are good in terms of build quality but for after sales services, you better check in your locality 1st.


----------



## Funny (Jul 11, 2013)

Ok guys. Finally ordered all the items online since the prices have become more or less the same at online/local stores.

Configuration :
Intel i3-3210 ~ 6555
Gigabyte GA-H61M-HD2 ~ 3650
Corsair 4GB DDR 1333Mhz ~ 1690
Sapphire HD 7750 ~ 6745
Seagate Barracuda 1TB 7200RPM ~ 4000
Antec BP 300W ~ 1920

Now the only thing missing is Cabby. Was trying to order CM Elite 311. But it went out of stock 
So guys please suggest me a Cabby which I can buy online within 2.2K. (Preferably COD)

P.S Sorry for double post.


----------



## Cilus (Jul 11, 2013)

Buddy, I didn't get it...Why didn't you pay 400 bucks extra to get the B75M MOTHERBOARD which is far better.


----------



## Funny (Jul 11, 2013)

Haha.. Makes sense. I have cancelled the mobo and ordered the B75M 

Can you tell me if any compatibility issue will be there?


----------



## topgear (Jul 12, 2013)

there's no compatibility issue you are going to face by going with a B75 mobo.


----------



## Funny (Jul 13, 2013)

What OS is recommended for good performance? Since I will be using a 64-Bit architecture CPU and 4Gig Ram.
Should I stick with Windows XP 32Bit or go for Windows 7 Ultimate 64Bit ??


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 13, 2013)

Funny said:


> What OS is recommended for good performance? Since I will be using a 64-Bit architecture CPU and 4Gig Ram.
> Should I stick with Windows XP 32Bit or go for Windows 7 Ultimate 64Bit ??



windows 7


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jul 13, 2013)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> windows 7



+1 for Windows 7 64 bit (Win 8 has compatibility issues with some games).

@OP, make sure you install the 64 bit OS.


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 13, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> +1 for Windows 7 64 bit (Win 8 has compatibility issues with some games).
> 
> @OP, make sure you install the 64 bit OS.



Yeah win 8 has few compatibility issues..
for ex : Dirt 3, Batman AC req GFWL that ain't available for win8 (OT : anybody has solutions??)

But good points for win8 are hybrid sleep due 2 which desktop pops like a monkey from cage..


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 13, 2013)

Chaitanya said:


> Yeah win 8 has few compatibility issues..
> for ex : Dirt 3, Batman AC req GFWL that ain't available for win8 (OT : anybody has solutions??)
> 
> But good points for win8 are hybrid sleep due 2 which desktop pops like a monkey from cage..



erm, i have gfwl installed in win 8. 
gta 4 steam installation did that. client updated itself when i launched it.


Download the Games for Windows Client | PC Games Client - Xbox.com


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 13, 2013)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> erm, i have gfwl installed in win 8.
> gta 4 steam installation did that. it updated when i launched it.
> 
> 
> Download the Games for Windows Client | PC Games Client - Xbox.com



Yeah I tried that link thing a long before...
BTW "steam" thingy must worked out something.. ( I hav "u kno bro" version of games so solution i found was dual booting with win 7)


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 13, 2013)

Chaitanya said:


> Yeah I tried that link thing a long before...
> BTW "steam" thingy must worked out something.. ( I hav "u kno bro" version of games so solution i found was dual booting with win 7)



oh


----------



## Funny (Jul 14, 2013)

Ok guys now thinking of throwing in a DVD Writer as well.

Which one out of these 2 :
LG GH24NS95
Asus 24D3ST


----------



## RON28 (Jul 14, 2013)

asus one


----------



## topgear (Jul 15, 2013)

opt for this one : link


----------



## Funny (Jul 17, 2013)

@topgear :
I have already ordered the ASUS one. Thanks anyway.

Finally guys, I have received 5 out of 8 components of my PC build 

*i.imgur.com/KvGRHg7.jpg

*i.imgur.com/zJqg5aj.jpg


----------



## Cilus (Jul 17, 2013)

Congratulation Buddy.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jul 17, 2013)

Congrats


----------



## topgear (Jul 18, 2013)

Funny said:


> @topgear :
> I have already ordered the ASUS one. Thanks anyway.
> 
> Finally guys, I have received 5 out of 8 components of my PC build


the pleasure is all mine and Congrats 

Btw, can you do me a favor and check the warranty period of segate HDD using the S/N ?


----------



## Funny (Jul 18, 2013)

@ topgear :

Using the Warranty check tool from the official website :
In Warranty  
Expiration 30-Jul-2015


----------

